# Driving to Polch



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi All

I recently mentioned our requirement for a habitation inspection on our Arto 69GL, and suggested we would prefer not to use Brownhills (Hymer UK). After some brainstorming we have decided to go to N+B, Polch (rather than South Wales) in May.

We will probably stay at Camping Loreley-Blick, on gaspode's recomendations. 

However, does anybody have any experience or advice on what would be the best route to travel from Zeebrugge. Using google maps it's about 300 miles, so we would probably look at trying to do it in one day, as the arrival time of the ferry is early morning.

Any responses would be very welcome.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My Tom Tom tells me that Polch is 325 miles from Calais by the fastest route.
Stick to motorways and it should be a long but reasonable day.
With good sensible stops we always average 50MPH.


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

I have driven to Polch from Calais and looking at it the distance is about the same as from Zeebrugge, it is possible to do in a day (took about 5 hours from Calis) plus a few break stops. We stayed on the Stellplatz at Niesmann which is clearly the most convienient if you are at the factory for a specific reason. I note you have a 69GL same as ours, what do you think of it. We have owned ours for 2 years now and it has been fantastic no faults so far (well except a couple of base vehicle FIAT problems). We are going back to Polch during August for our next service.


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi,
We came to the same conclusion, not trusting UK dealers and are going to Polch in May as well. It's a relatively easy trip from Calais I've never driven to there from any other port. Maybe see you there.


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

ooops, just been told by the present Mrs jede that we are going in March so we won't see you there.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"by the present Mrs jede"

Does she know her marital status is in jeopardy? 8O 

Dave


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi mfa,

We have been to Polch several times and tried several routes.

1. Via Brussels and Liege then turn right down past Spa toward the Mosel then left down the Mosel to Polch. The road between Brussels and Spa is really poor quality and the constant noise and vibration is unbearable. NOT recommended.

2. Via Kennedy Tunnel, Antwerp, then down to Aachen on German border, then motorway to Koblenz. Turn right up the Mosel to Polch.

3. Via Luxembourg (Zeebrugge, Brussels, Luxembourg) then left to Trier and straight down the Mosel to Polch. If time is not an issue, stay at Trier stellplatz on 1st night, then Cochem second night. It's about 40 minutes to Polch from Cochem.

Easy enough 1 day drive to Polch via either of these routes. Stellplatz at Factory is ideal, and you may get a leccy hookup if you're lucky!

All the best,

David

Ps Brussels ring isn't as bad as everyone says, traffic is busy but keeps moving.

Watch out for the speed camera on route south from Zeebrugge (15kms) to motorway at Ghent


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

_"by the present Mrs jede"

Does she know her marital status is in jeopardy?

Dave _

The present Mrs Eden is secure in her role, mainly because she knows that without her navigation skills I would not be able to find my feet with out a very simple map! But it helps to keep her aware that I may marry the Garmin next!

Whilst this post is about Polch, does anyone have GPS coordinates for the factory ?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

50.306328, 7.310535

That's the stellplatz.

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.306328&lon=7.310535&z=17.7&r=0&src=msl


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Many thanks, exactly what I wanted


----------

